# Should I?



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Hey Guys. Need some advice from the only people who can relate to me.

I was just wondering if I should go back to school? I was almost finished my second semester when I got DP. It's sad because for the first time in my life I was actually trying to beat my depression and started trying in college. Dp fucked that up but I don't want to let it continue its rant.

I've worked ONE day in my life at a convenient store for like three hours.. outta my 20 years of life.. and it wasn't for me. I don't know I guess I was a spoiled kid who never really had to work for anything in her life. I was spoiled but I wasn't a brat. I think I'm a good daughter.. and I really want to help my parents out.. they seperated this year .. and now more than ever I either need to start working or go back to school.. and fuck I just want to be like other young adults.. even teens who are working hard to help their families.

Dp is so debilitating. How am I supposed to work when I don't feel like I'm here? What if I start panicking at my new college where I don't know anybody! How am I gonna sit in class without wanting to run out the door the second I lose focus?

Regardless of this fucked up detached, nothing makes sense of a body that I'm in... I really want to break through this shit and live my life. My program is very creative and fun and I just want to be creative again.. not that it ever left me.. I'm just blocked right now from everything.

So guys, what do I do? Do I soldier through and drop out if I have to.. or do I try to work instead? Or do I wait a few more months and decide then?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

outlaw said:


> Hey Guys. Need some advice from the only people who can relate to me.
> 
> I was just wondering if I should go back to school? I was almost finished my second semester when I got DP. It's sad because for the first time in my life I was actually trying to beat my depression and started trying in college. Dp fucked that up but I don't want to let it continue its rant.
> 
> ...


My therapist told me I shouldn't go back to school while I feel like this, because I won't be able to get anything out of it. I never expected a therapist to say anything like that, but she is smart actually, because it isn't that easy to go to school and learn stuff while you can't concentrate at all. She told me I should get a job/hobby , something that doesn't require too much concentration


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Going back to school would be a great choice. I am going back this fall. Being social in college will help a lot too.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I've just gone back to uni a few months ago - it's the best decision I've ever made.

Once you take that first step towards positive change in your life it makes it easier to take more. Since starting uni I've moved to the country (I study externally), started exercising and eating better, and am SO MUCH HAPPIER!

It's hard to get motivated to do it at first, but I find hiding out at home doing nothing makes my DP worse. Distraction is definitely a good thing, and education is so empowering! I think you should go for it, you never know what you can achieve until you try


----------

